# Best online prank to scare your friends to death?



## go4saket (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I just found some thing that actually scared me like hell. One of my friend showed me a website which according to him was made by a person called Peter who died making the site and since then his soul resides in that site and now that site has the power to answer any question you ask him. I didnt believe him but he proved himself right. The rule was that you have to ask only about present and not the future or past. I asked numerious questions and all the answers came out to be true. 

I knew this was some kind of a prank but still got so very scared...

As I am going to tell you the logic behind the prank, you wont enjoy it so much, but play it with some one else who is with you and see his/her reactions. Wanna try???

*Explanation...*
Visit *www.peteranswers.com.
Ask your own question. This step just familiarizes you with the site. On the Peter Answers site, there are two text boxes: "Insert Petition" and "Insert Question." The directions tell you to type in either "Peter, please answer the following question:" or "Peter, please answer:" in the petition box. Note the colon ":" at the end of each of these queries. This is essential because without it, you will not be able to proceed to the question box. Once you type the phrase and enter the colon your cursor will automatically be in the question box. You can ask any question you like, but you must end it with a question mark "?". A box will appear with some warnings about privacy, and you'll need to click the "Accept" button to continue. Once you do, Peter will answer with some generic statement. That's not very much fun, is it? Don't worry. The next steps will show you how to pull the prank on your friends.
Gather a friend or two and sit at the computer. You must be the one typing in order for the prank to work.
Have someone else think of a question. You need to know the question before you type anything.
Type a period "." in the "Insert Petition" box. You'll notice that the letter "P" will appear instead of a period.
Type in the answer to the question. As you type each letter or number of the answer, the screen will display one more letter of the phrase, "Peter, please answer the following question:" This means no one will know that you're typing the answer to the question, because it looks like you're typing, "Peter, please answer the following question:".
Type another period "." when you're done entering the answer. When you type another period, the next letter of the petition phrase ("Peter, please answer the following question:") will appear.
Complete the petition phrase. Once you've typed the second period, the actual letters you type will show up on the screen. Now, just finish the phrase, being sure to end it with the colon.
Type in the question. Just as above, the cursor will jump to the question box as soon as you enter the colon. Type the question that was asked, and end it with a question mark. Peter will think for a second and then display the answer that you typed.
Watch your friends freak out as they see the answer right! If your friends don't know that you typed in the answer, they will be flabbergasted. You can probably keep them amazed for quite a while as long as they don't start paying close attention to what your fingers are actually typing
*Tips...*
If you don't know the answer to somebody's question, just follow the procedure in step 2 so that Peter will generate a generic answer.
- *Practice this first. It can be a bit tricky because you can't see what you're typing. Peter is only as accurate as you are, so if you enter a typo, Peter will answer with a typo, and people will get suspicious pretty quickly. If you think you made a mistake, you can backspace and start again at any point. If you delete all of what you entered, remember to enter a period again to signal to Peter that you're entering the answer.
- *If you're typing a short answer, you can save time by completing only the shorter petition phrase ("Peter, please answer: ).
- *You actually don't even have to type the whole phrase in the petition box. As soon as you type a colon ":" the cursor will automatically jump to the question box. This, however, will likely ruin the illusion, so it's better to not use this shortcut.
- *Keep your answer shorter than the longer of the two petition phrases (41 keystrokes). Peter will accept and display answers that are longer than the petition phrase, but it will be pretty obvious something is up if you continue to type after the screen displays the entire petition phrase. Nothing more will show up once you've reached the end of the phrase. Still, if you can pull it off, just enter the colon when you're done and you can type in your question. Everything you typed will appear in Peter's answer.
Note: Explanation and tips taken from *www.wikihow.com/Use-Peter-Answers


----------



## contactpraven2001 (Sep 28, 2007)

complete west of time ...........


----------



## blueshift (Sep 28, 2007)

..but cool.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

waste of time thats watit is for


----------



## debiprasad_sahoo (Sep 28, 2007)

It is showing only loading..., nothing else.


----------



## esumitkumar (Sep 28, 2007)

yes same with me ..WTH


----------



## azzu (Sep 28, 2007)

its working fine with me


----------



## go4saket (Sep 28, 2007)

May because of heavy traffic... Try later...


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Actually I don't have stupid friends.Its better to beg them to act like scared and freaked out so that you can enjoy a bit.


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 28, 2007)

You don't believe enough in me to deserve my answer.

That's what I got as reply from him


----------



## go4saket (Sep 28, 2007)

asnvin said:
			
		

> You don't believe enough in me to deserve my answer.
> 
> That's what I got as reply from him



I guess you didnt go through the detailsin explanation...



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Actually I don't have stupid friends.Its better to beg them to act like scared and freaked out so that you can enjoy a bit.



You are saying this coz you know the trick behind this. If some one would have played this on you, I would have loved to see your reaction.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Arre bose Who can believe this?This is so stupid.I would have thought it is preprogrammed or something but snot at all scared man.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Sep 28, 2007)

WTF,
when i asked him,have u met with god.
he said go to bath room a surprise is waiting for you.
insulting God.
TOTAL waste of time.


----------



## ahref (Sep 28, 2007)

It appear, no one read how it works. I tried it on my friends and they really shocked by seeing the correct answer of all their questions.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Sep 28, 2007)

Same here when I asked how did you die?He told me to go to bathroom for a surprise.Duh stupidity at its peak.


----------



## go4saket (Sep 28, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Same here when I asked how did you die?He told me to go to bathroom for a surprise.Duh stupidity at its peak.



Guys guys guys, I guess you guys are highly mistaken. It is not for you to check the answers. Its a prank that you have to play with your friends. Say for example, make you friends sit with you in a room where you have your computer, obviously you sitting on the computer. Now, ask a question as of how many people are in the room. If you follow the instructions properly, it will give the right answer. Now, why do you blame the site if you dont understand how it works. CHECK THE INSTRUCTIONS GUYS...



			
				ahref said:
			
		

> It appear, no one read how it works. I tried it on my friends and they really shocked by seeing the correct answer of all their questions.



Thats the problem here... They actually want to get the right answer for them selfs where in I have clearly said some thng to be played by you on others... Cants explain in a better way. Is liys, jise samaj aata ho, enjoy, jise naa aata ho, hard luck... As such, its damn simple and damn interesting...


----------



## RCuber (Sep 28, 2007)

yea some guys are confused here. read what G4S wrote in the first post.


----------

